# Saturday 1-17-09



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Stepped outside at 4:00am to a brisk 20 degree wind and was begining to wonder if I had lost my mind as I was loading the boat. By the time we left the house I had on 5 layers and 2 ski masks. We fueled up the boat and ran into Outcast to pick up some bait and a few assorted items we needed for the trip. We stopped at the jetties to pick up some live bait. The wind was ripping pretty hard out of the East so we decided to hit a spot in the bay to let the wind die down before heading out. Duayne got broke off by a Grouper but that was it. The wind let off some so we headed out to some rocks in 220ft. The bite was pretty slow all day but steady. We put afew Scamps in the box early and Duayne added a nice Red Hind (Strawberry Grouper). A little while later he catches a wierd looking Shark that was long and skinny and had no teeth, just rough gums.










I haven't tried to ID it yet but will try to look it up tonight. James bowed up on a nice fish that was whipping up on him pretty good. We thought it was an AJ till we seen red comming up.









15.5 lb Snapper. We tried to vent him but he still floated off, such a waste. We fished right up till dark so I took a picture of the sunset.










Right after I took this pic I had a live bait down on the 6/0 and it got hammered. About half way through the fight Duanye bows up as well I thought for sure we had double AJ's. I got mine up to the top and it was a good sized AJ. Duanye put his pole in the rod holder to gaff my fish then went back to catching his. When he gets his up its a nice Gag Grouper instead of an AJ.:letsparty










My head got cut off in the picture. We took another pic with both the AJ and the Grouper but my camera is on its last leg and lost the pic. The AJ was 35 lbs and the Gag was 13 lbs. Shortly after those fish went on iceJames was pulling up a Mingo that got slammed on the way up. He fought a nice AJ for a while but it was just too much for the small tackle to handle. I reriged my 6/0 but only put a 40lb leader on it for some reason. I dropped a butterflied bait back down and got slammed again as soon as it got to the bottom. I fought it for a little while before it broke the small leader. After I lost that fish we got the boat ready for the long ride back to the pass. Final tally for the day: 1 AJ, 3 Almaco's, 1 Gag Grouper, 1 Red Hind, 5 Scamp, 1 Trigger, 1 Chicken Dolphin, and 14 Mingo's.










We had to fish hard for what we caught but by the end of the day we had a pretty good box despite being lazy and never picking up anchor to change spots.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats, Very nice Box of fish. Thanks for the report.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Great report Matt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now you have some fish for the regatta !!!!!!!!! Looks like you guys had a good time.:clap:clap:clap

Scott


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks for the post I know how hard live bait is getting. My hat is off to you. Nice Box of fish. Was the dolphin lost? I wonder what he was doing out there. Gene


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Scott, no doubt some fish for the regatta, hopefully I will get out another time or two before then if the weather allows but if not were still good.



> *recess (1/19/2009)* Thanks for the post I know how hard live bait is getting. My hat is off to you. Nice Box of fish. Was the dolphin lost? I wonder what he was doing out there. Gene


Yeah, I couldn't find the pigfish that morning but we did get on a few spot tail pinfish that worked out pretty good. We seen a few stray dolphin out there just singles and they wouldn't hang out very long. We had a large weed line pass right thru us while we were on anchor but no fish around it.

I believe the Shark was a Smoothound Shark/dogfish, still have to check my ID book at the house.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

That coconut A.J is the BOMB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I look forward to that all year.:letsdrink:letsdrink

Sorry didn't mean to derail this thread!!!!!

Scott


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

yes me and telum pisces tried to caontact you to let you know the ajs were hot. but since we couldnt we just went to the next spot.glad you had a good day


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't blame you for not pulling that anchor. It sucks bad enough at 200+ feet, but when it's cold... forget it. 

Nice mess of fish though.


----------



## wanabe fishing (Sep 28, 2007)

Glad you all got to get out, even in the cold. Nice box of fish to keep the skillet busy, too. Good job.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

way to go matt and duayne!!!:clapthanks for the pics!

i know you guys are about tired of redfish but i hope we can talk matt into throwing some in the skillet.

:letsdrink<vitamin water


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice mess of fish!


----------



## Glastronix (Apr 14, 2008)

Wow...looks like a great trip!!!!!!!


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice mess of fish matt and way to go for bravin the cold.. 

rich


----------



## jewfish (Dec 4, 2007)

Your shark is a dogfish, a member of the shark family. I'm not sure what the Florida regulations on them are because quite honestly, I don't know that I've ever caught one here. However, they are quite tasty if you like shark meat, which I do.


----------

